# Prayers needed please!



## SizzlininIN (Jun 30, 2006)

Prayers needed!  I found a lump on my back along my rib cage.  I've been having a lot of bone pain lately but associated it with my rheumatoid arthritis flairing up.  I was diagnosed with that when I was 25....I'm 40 now and it flares up every now and then.  But I've been having pain for quite some time now in numerous areas of my body.  Then today I was itching my back and finally able to twist my arm to reach a spot I never could reach and there it was.  I go to the doctor Monday.  Honestly, I'm terrified as cancer runs in my family and my mother just died of a very rare form of cancer and only lived 2 months to the day she was diagnosed.  Thanks Guys!


----------



## wasabi (Jun 30, 2006)

A prayer will be said for you, Sizz. It could be just a boil or a cyst. You will be on my mind and in my prayers all week end. Think possitive thoughts. Linda


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2006)

Prayers and hugs...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 30, 2006)

Going home is not a bad thing. But loosing my buddy (you!) is something I dont want to happen!!!!!!!! Im praying for you and Im telling my church about ya too. We are all going to pray for you.   WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2006)

My thoughts are with you.  Try not to think the worst.


----------



## amber (Jun 30, 2006)

You certainly have my prayers my dear friend.  You know, it could be anything such as simple inflamation from pulling a muscle ( and trust me you can do this while sleeping at our age )   I am not trying to make light of your situation given your family history of cancer, but only saying that there is no need to worry needlessly ok?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2006)

prayers from here too sizz.

and don't worry, from where you've mentioned it is, it sounds like a simple lipoma to me. 99.9 % are benign, so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 30, 2006)

I will say a Rosary for you tomorrow. JoAnn


----------



## Dina (Jul 1, 2006)

Sizz,
You are in my prayers.  Try not to worry and be positive about everything.  Things will be okay.  Hugs,


----------



## bubblygal (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't worry. U be Fine.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 1, 2006)

Definitely praying here...


----------



## licia (Jul 1, 2006)

I will certainly remember you in my prayers also.


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 1, 2006)

(((Sizz)))I'll definitely pray on your behalf today.Hope you find comfort in knowing sooo many care for you here!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## middie (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope it's something like a boil or a cyst. Prayers heading your way.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2006)

My prayers are with you too, Sizz!! Keep us posted.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 1, 2006)

_Thoughts and prayers coming your way Sizz._

_kadesma_


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 1, 2006)

((((Sizz)))) Let's hope everything will be okay and it is nothing serious... You will be in my thoughts my friend, stay strong and keep your chin up!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 1, 2006)

Keeping you firmly planted in my thoughts and heart


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 1, 2006)

the prayers are yours sizz....as bucky said, this is not a likely site for cancer....please keep a postive attitude!!


----------



## Raven (Jul 1, 2006)

Big hugs Sizz, we'll keep you in our prayers here too.






~ Raven ~


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Prayers to you! Maybe its just a knotted muscle.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm sending you lots of prayers and hugs, sizz.  Please let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 2, 2006)

Adding my prayers.


----------



## Dove (Jul 2, 2006)

Sizz,
You will be first in line in my Prayers tonight and right now. Please don't stress out now..that will make things worse. Wait and talk to your Dr. and be sure to let us know ASAP.
((((Hugs)))


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 2, 2006)

Prayers coming right up. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow. It is so easy for me to say not to worry - may the knowledge that you have so many friends here praying and thinking of you lessen that worry.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't thank you all enough for you kind words, thoughts and prayers....tears ran down my face as I read through them.  You all really do mean so much to me.  Even though none of us has met face to face you truely do mean a lot to me and I appreciate so much about each of you.  I really am trying to think positive but that little voice in the back of my mind keeps amplifying its voice.  Thanks again for everything.  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## MJ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sorry I missed this thread Sizz*

Prayers are on the way from me Sizz... Hang in there.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 3, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Prayers are on the way from me Sizz... Hang in there.


 
Thanks MJ!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 3, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 3, 2006)

Many thoughts, prayers, & hugs comming your way Sizz!


----------



## cara (Jul 3, 2006)

My thoughts are with you, Sizz.. but I'm sure, everything will be allright!


----------



## middie (Jul 3, 2006)

Sizz how did it go ? Please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Dina (Jul 3, 2006)

Sizz,
Have thought about you all day.  How did things go with your checkup?


----------



## amber (Jul 3, 2006)

Same here Sizzlin, I've been thinking about you all day.  Check in with us when you can.  Maybe you have to wait for test results, but in the mean time, we're hear for you!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey everyone!  Thanks so much for your prayers, thoughts and concerns.  Our prayers were answered and it turned out to be a cyst.  Its actually getting smaller and not as tender to touch.  Thanks again everyone..........your very special people and I'm blessed to have met you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 5, 2006)

Excellent news! Thanks for keeping us updated with the good news!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

That's great news, Sizz!!! Thank goodness!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 5, 2006)

Phew!!!  That's a great news Sizz!!  I am really starting to believe in the power of DC wellwishing, they work, don't they!! 

I am so happy for you, go out and give yourself a real nice treat!!  You deserve it!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 5, 2006)

So happy to hear the good news. JoAnn


----------



## wasabi (Jul 5, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2006)

_So glad for your happy news._

_kadesma _


----------



## amber (Jul 5, 2006)

Fantastic news!!! What a relief   Like Urmaniac said, you deserve a treat!


----------



## MJ (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome news, Sizz!


----------



## licia (Jul 5, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news.  I know you are relieved.


----------



## Dina (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm so happy that everything turned out okay Sizz!


----------



## middie (Jul 6, 2006)

Sizz I'm so glad it was something minor !!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 6, 2006)

What a relief!  I'm glad you're already feeling better, too!


----------



## Bugs (Jul 6, 2006)

glad to hear it's only a cyst.


----------



## Dove (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderfull news ! I am so happy for you......see what we can do when we all rally around some one we love ?
Dove


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are amazing..............thanks again!!!!  Love Sizz


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sizz, sorry I missed your post, but I'm so glad to read that your worries are over. Take care of yourself - sending up a prayer of thanks for you!  Sandyj


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 8, 2006)

Sizz,You are the only person Ive ever known to be grateful to have a cyst and for good reason.


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm glad everything went out well!


----------



## erinmself (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry I missed this post originally but I am glad everything was ok. My cousin has a lump near her breast right now but she hasn't gone in to have it checked because she doesn't have insurance or money to cover it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 9, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed this post originally but I am glad everything was ok. My cousin has a lump near her breast right now but she hasn't gone in to have it checked because she doesn't have insurance or money to cover it.


 
have her check with the health department in the area.  Some towns have free screenings set up for people in her situation and they may be able to guide her.  I'll pray hers are just fiberous cysts.  I've had one years ago in my breast and was told it was from too much caffine intake and to take vitamin E and sure enough it worked and it went away.  But she needs to be seen to rule out something serious. There's no price tag on a persons health/life. Also, some places will do a tax right off if you have financial hardship and can't pay the bill. Tell her I'll pray for her and to go get checked out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 9, 2006)

erinmself,This is something she needs to get checked right away if its something serious it will be easier and cheaper to take care of right now.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for your concern guys. That is what I have been telling her. She is going to try to go to an income-based place but I think she is kind of avoiding it right now.


----------

